# vhs to dvd conversion



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi,

I have a bunch of PAL and NTSC vhs tapes that I need to record on dvd. Is there any combo box that allows to do that?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There are two ways I know of to do it with a pc. Either with a video capture card, or a video capture device.

Or, you could buy a combo vcr/dvd recorder and do it that way.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I'd like to buy a combo vcr/dvd recorder. The problem is to find one that plays both PAL and NTSC tapes and records both to DVD.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Do you know a soldier or airman who has access to the Base Exchange down in San Antonio? Hint hint...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?togg...-701&p=region+free+vcr+dvd+recorder&x=83&y=16


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Well, I just can't find a DVD recorder/VHS combo box that allows DVD recording of NTSC or PAL vhs tapes. Guess such a box does not exist.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you have a dvd burner in your pc, you can use a video capture device and import the video into your pc. I use Nero, and it can convert PAL to NTSC and vice versa.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Which Nero device are you using? Any good/bad experiences?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I guess I should have asked if you have a vcr that will play PAL and NTSC. You'll need one to capture from.

Nero is an audio and video burning software suite. It will capture video, if you have the proper capture device, just google for "video capture device", and a box will pop up, when you get ready to burn, that asks what format you want to burn in. 

Windows Movie Maker will also capture video.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I do have two VCR's (NTSC and PAL).

As to the Nero suite, when you say it "asks what format to burn", do you mean it asks if it should burn in NTSC or PAL? I checked several websites that sell the various NERO suites but nowhere is that PAL/NTSC conversion feature mentioned.

Ed


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Just did a quick search of Nero NTSC and PAL and it will let you pick the default format to burn in. To switch between the two formats it seems like you have to go into the settings. So it wouldn't be asking you each time but you still have the option to switch it fairly easily.


----------

